# Mount as generic "removable device"



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

This is mostly pointed toward those w/ a the Verizon version but I'm guessing all the models are basically the same.

I have a couple devices that will play music from a generic USB device. Ultimately they had in mind thumb drives and the like. When I had my X I'd just plug them in, set it to "usb device" mode and away she'd go. The S3 though comes up as "Unrecognized USB" due to how it mounts as a specific device, not a removable device

I did a bit of quick searching and didn't find anything specific and before i started digging into the actual rom wanted to check and see if anyones know if there's a setting in the stock rom to allow (via usb) the device to be detected as a generic removable device and not the "Media" / "Pictures" method it uses..

EDIT: I did find this article: http://androidadvices.com/enable-usb-mass-storage-option-samsung-galaxy-s3-tutorial/#.T_8_f6ZrpnU however that seems to only work w/ the external sdcard, not the internal.... but at least i'm not crazy.. guess there is no default method


----------

